

472 websites, including Google Docs, blocked in India after Sony complaint - harsh1618
http://www.medianama.com/2014/07/223-world-cup-2014-472-websites-including-google-docs-blocked-in-india-following-sony-complaint/

======
known
[http://www.rediff.com/news/slide-show/slide-show-1-is-
india-...](http://www.rediff.com/news/slide-show/slide-show-1-is-india-most-
racist-country-in-the-world-/20131017.htm)

